# Creek Stupid???



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, I am a still water, warm water fisherman. 

I realy like wadeing Big Walnut, Olentangy, Scioto, etc..


But...never really catch anything, a few dinky gills and some Rock Bass on a hot day...

Needless to say, in my mind, I have decided creek anglers must be truly dedicated, gifted, or well taught...

I have read all the books I can. I can visulize a perfect smallie stream set-up but when I hit the water, it all looks like mush to me...bungled around the Walnut under Hoover for a day and this when I realised..maybe this isn't for me.

How did you all learn???

Also, anyone in the Columbus, Delaware area want to show a clod around a creek for an hour or two???


----------



## Titanium Reel (May 31, 2007)

brhoff said:


> OK, I am a still water, warm water fisherman.
> 
> I realy like wadeing Big Walnut, Olentangy, Scioto, etc..
> 
> ...


I will be free Sunday and will be wading, so if you want to join me, just shoot me a PM and we will set things up. I learned how to fish creeks (and have WAY better luck than in pond and lakes) from living about 5 minutes (walking) away from Big Walnut Creel. So not only did I learn how to fish a creek, I know that creek like that back of my hand. I know where to wade and not to wade. Most of Big Walnut is safe and shallow enough to wade, but it does have it's dangerous spots as well. Only thing I ask is no smoking. Not only because I don't like it, but I hate the retards that just toss them in the water or on the ground as if it wasn't litter. And you must (at least while with me) be C&R. You want to go hit the spot on your own later and keep what you catch, thats fine by me. But be sure to PM me so we can set this up if your free on Sunday and want to fish. I will more than likely hit Three Creeks Park. This is a park where Big Walnut Creek, Alum Creek, and Blacklick Creek all meet up at the same spot to form one creek (which stays Big Walnut and Alum/Blacklick end). I haven't really fished this area much, so I can't say what the catch will be like. I have been there twice. The first time I waded up Big Walnut (which has some nice holes if you wade up it enough), and the second time I waded up Alum Creek (which I did enjoy as much). I will be wading one of these two creek Sunday. I plan on hitting Blacklick Creek (small creek) sometime this summer just for fun to see what I can catch out of it. Well anyways, I await your PM. 

P.S. I am guessing you will be fly fishing seeing you posted in the fly fishing forums. Thats fine, but I won't be fly fishing (don't have the equipment to do it). I use open faced reels.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

pm sent...

if not this Sunday, depending on the start time, I would like to get something set-up in the future...with more notice on my side, of course..thanks!


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, go with someone. I learned from my grandfather since I was 5 so I think I take it for granted that it isn't easy. Books only go so far.

Then again, in some of those spots, if I go at the wrong time, that is all I catch either.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Hit the Tangy for a couple hours today and did get into the Rock Bass. 

Caught about a dozen, also, a couple nice Bluegills and almost made a BIG mistake.

Casted to a Pod of Carp with my 3wt and don't you know it, several stated to chase...I would have been out of luck and gear if they nailed it....saw 'em coming and rippd the fly out of the water.


----------



## Titanium Reel (May 31, 2007)

I don't know nothing about fly fishing, but I am getting the impression that a 3wt is a light weight setup. Am I right? Kinda like a ultra lite open faces combo I am guessing, but a fly rod and reel.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

3 wt is light weight, on a scale of 10- 00 ...mine is 7 foot, so imagine, it is a pretty meager rod when considering a carp.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

brhoff,
Glad you got into some fish. I actually target river carp with my 3 wt. Its also 7 ft like yours. Its rare that I'm undergunned though. I've caught many 10 lbrs with this outfit and up to 20 lbs w/ a 4/5 wt. Just make sure you have a good drag on your real, and use the butt portion of the rod when you need powe (don't highstick). You's be surprised how quickly you can subdue a big fish on light tackle. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

I figured I might get away with it, the drag has only engaged once so far so I am unsure how well it actually works. The smaller ones I would have gone for but the beast that was making the run at the fly spooked me!

I have caught 3# + Bass on the three weight with no problem and I find it to be the ideal rod for this area...in my opinion.

My 5/6 wt seems real heavy after handling the 3 wt. I am pretty sure my next rod will be even lighter. If I can find a decent priced 0 or 1 wt blank, I think i'll build the next one...so far I have found only Sage 0 wts and they are out of my league price wise for now.


----------

